# making afx body mounts ?



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i recall seeing a "how to" body mounts for the afx chassis using a screw driver for the dimple part but my question is what type of goop stuff do you use? i dont want to buy casting resins to make these lil things(cuz i,m cheap) is there a different material i can use? any ideas wil help out. thanx joe g


----------



## slotcarwilly200 (Apr 3, 2003)

I think this is what your looking for click on .Willy


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=377773


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Joe, I have used two part epoxy. use a donor AFX chassis with top plate and wheels. place a mold release substance (PAM might work) on the tabs of the chassis and maybe a little more of the chassis. slather some mixed epoxy where you think you are going to locate the body mounts in side the body and place the chassis inside the body. you may have to rotate the body slowly to keep the epoxy from running all to one side/top/bottom. as soon as the epoxy is set up, but before it is rock hard, you want to remove the chassis.
not nearly as pretty the real neat ones Randy (hilltop) makes, but efficient none the less.
now, I need to go click the link and see what I already missed from before. LOL.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*good stuff*

thanx for the replies fellas. our friend at glasstech/hilltop has squared me away with what i,m lookin to do. for me it,s all about ride height and knuckle draggin bodies is what i want.with an afx body mount i can play with that style body and chassis.there is nothing like a smooth running afx or magnatraction chassis and a trik body on it turning laps.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hot Glue will work also


----------

